# DIY Apple Cider Press for under $75



## HowToLou (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone - I wanted to share this before your apples all fell and went to waste. A hand-powered apple grinder/masher and cider press can easily cost 

you $700. I built this motorized grinder and press for under $75, with a ceiling fan motor and a few plastic buckets. The grinder is made by forming two 6-

inch PVC end caps into a drum and studding it with stailless steel screws. This is attached to and driven by a fan motor. The press container is made with 

5 buckets, one inside the other, for extra strength, and drilled with 100 holes to let out the cider. A threaded rod is used to press a wooden plunger to 

squeeze the apples. Here is a video to show how I did it. -Lou

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hbWIxffLbE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hbWIxffLbE[/ame]


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Cool, but I think my wife will get mad when I rip the fan off of the ceiling.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

wow really cool I have a 1/4 HP motor had it for years not knowing what to do with it now I know ty for the videos really helpful


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

need to find me a motor and get to building.


----------



## FLAndy (Nov 6, 2015)

So cool, wish we could grow apples down here. Nice job.


----------

